# SNO-COMMANDER STRIPES



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2000)

Can anyone get the 1970's reflective sno-commander stripes?
I have been looking all over even tried the mopar dealers in my area with no luck.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Any decent truck lettering shop should be able to duplicate those at a reasonable price.
Dino


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2000)

This true but i would like to encounter the ones from the factory so I can truley copy them with the mat. that mopar uses


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yeah, Right
But if the dealers cant get them, what other option do you have?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2000)

Just hoping to find someone or a dealer out there that has some they still have to be out there somewhere.
I would like the stock stuff because it lasts so long 
whos the real mopar man out there help me find him and the stripes


----------

